# Bike-Rucksacke für Arbeit / Touren gesucht..



## Talena (25. März 2019)

Hi Mädels,
ich hab gestern ein neues MTB erstanden und will jetzt endlich durchstarten, hatte davor nie eins besessen.
Jetzt gehts um die Ausrüstung drum rum und daher bin ich grad auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack, den ich zur Arbeit tragen kann und auf Touren tragen kann.
Es wäre sinnvoll wenn man den Helm dranschnallen könnte, er eine Regenhaube hat, z.B. ein Handtuch, Ebook und was zum Trinken reinbekommt (u.a. auch eine kleine Trinkblase)...

Ich hab jetzt mal diesen hier gefunden und wollte mal fragen was ihr davon hält?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/xlc-bike-rucksack-ba-s48-777377

Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen 
Lieben Dank schonmal an Euch.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. März 2019)

Hm. Wie lange sollen denn Deine Touren sein und was soll alles rein in den Rucksack? Ich selbst finde jetzt 18 Liter etwas gross für einen Rucksack für Arbeit und die Tour danach. Ich bin da mit einem 12 Liter Rucksack von Camelbak unterwegs. Reicht locker aus für Trinkblase, Ersatzshirt, Luftpumpe, 1. Hilfe Set, Werkzeug und etwas zum Essen. Den Helm kann man da auch aussen befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. März 2019)

Rucksäcke sind wie Sättel: passen muss er. Aber nicht jeder passt zu jedem.
Einen ideal passenden Rucksack sollte man nicht großartig bemerken, er sollte nicht drücken und sollte sich nicht zu viel auf dem Rücken bewegen, umherschwingen oder gar ins Genick rutschen.
Daher am besten mal in ein Geschäft fahren (oder mehrere Modelle online bestellen), mit etwas Zeug bepacken, die Riemen passend einstellen, ein bisschen damit rumhüpfen, sich mal nach vorne beugen um zu schauen ob er in den Nacken rutschen möchte, etc.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man den Rucksack bepackt ausprobiert (z.B. Handtuch oder paar Klamotten reinstopfen um die Trinkblase zu simuieren), dadurch kann sich die Passform stark ändern je nachdem wie steif die Rückenplatte ausgeführt ist.

Helmhalterung haben eigentlich fast alle Bikerucksäcke, Trinkblasenfach ebenso. Regenhülle kann man notfalls als Zubehör nachkaufen falls keine dabei ist.

Persönlich mag ich lieber einen etwas größeren Rucksack, wiegt ja meistens nicht so viel mehr als das eins kleinere Modell. Auch wenn das Volumen vorhanden ist muss man ihn ja nicht bis ans Limit vollpacken. Dafür muss man dann nicht die Stopfkünste perfektionieren wenn mal wechselhafteres Wetter angesagt ist und das Regenzeug und ein Fleecepulli auch noch mit muss.


----------



## Talena (25. März 2019)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hm. Wie lange sollen denn Deine Touren sein und was soll alles rein in den Rucksack? Ich selbst finde jetzt 18 Liter etwas gross für einen Rucksack für Arbeit und die Tour danach. Ich bin da mit einem 12 Liter Rucksack von Camelbak unterwegs. Reicht locker aus für Trinkblase, Ersatzshirt, Luftpumpe, 1. Hilfe Set, Werkzeug und etwas zum Essen. Den Helm kann man da auch aussen befestigen.



Also ich nehm zur Arbeit meist selbst was zum Essen in einer Tupperbox mit und was zum Lesen. 
Wenn ich freizeitmässig unterwegs wäre würde ich vielleicht n Wechselshirt, Handtuch, kleine Brotzeit was zum Trinken und zum Lesen mitnehmen (und die Standartdinge wie Handy / Geldbeutel etc.)
Wie lang die Touren sein sollen ich sag mal so kleinere Tagestouren für den Anfang.  Bin ja noch nicht so geübt..

Kannst mir mal dein Modell vom Camelbak nennen?


----------



## Talena (25. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Rucksäcke sind wie Sättel: passen muss er. Aber nicht jeder passt zu jedem.
> Einen ideal passenden Rucksack sollte man nicht großartig bemerken, er sollte nicht drücken und sollte sich nicht zu viel auf dem Rücken bewegen, umherschwingen oder gar ins Genick rutschen.
> Daher am besten mal in ein Geschäft fahren (oder mehrere Modelle online bestellen), mit etwas Zeug bepacken, die Riemen passend einstellen, ein bisschen damit rumhüpfen, sich mal nach vorne beugen um zu schauen ob er in den Nacken rutschen möchte, etc.
> Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man den Rucksack bepackt ausprobiert (z.B. Handtuch oder paar Klamotten reinstopfen um die Trinkblase zu simuieren), dadurch kann sich die Passform stark ändern je nachdem wie steif die Rückenplatte ausgeführt ist.
> ...



Vielen Dank, das werd ich wohl echt mal machen und mir paar Favoriten bestellen und austesten. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich kenn mich halt noch nicht so gut aus bei den Bike Sachen und will mir keinen Mist kaufen.


----------



## scylla (25. März 2019)

So richtigen Mist bekommt man eigentlich garnicht, zumindest solange man nicht supergeizig irgendein Noname-Produkt für 10€ ersteht.
Die Geister scheiden sich da eher an Details wie Passform, Fachaufteilung, Rückenplatte, Gurte, etc... also eher alles was unter individuellen Geschmack fällt.
Weitere der üblichen verdächtigen Marken die man sich mal anschauen sollte wären z.B.: Deuter, Vaude, Evoc, Osprey...

Ich hab für den Einsatz im Alltag und bei leichten Touren vor der Haustür einen uralten Vaude Roomy mit Netzrücken (mir ist da z.B. wichtig, dass es am Rücken gut belüftet und nicht schwitzig ist).


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. März 2019)

Also mit den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Camelbak, Ergon, Evoc und Deuter machst Du eigentlich zumindest von der Qualität nichts verkehrt.
Aber wie Scylla schon geschrieben hat muss er passen. Daher wenn es geht am besten wirklich mal ein paar bestellen und Zuhause in Ruhe testen.
In den Läden hast Du meistens das Problem dass sie halt nicht die Auswahl haben um direkt vergleichen zu können.
Ich hab von Camelbak den Kudu da der auch einen Rückenprotektor hat. Wenn ich etwas mehr mitnehmen will hab ich noch einen Evoc Zuhause in den dann mehr reinpasst.


----------



## Talena (25. März 2019)

Alles klar!! 
Super vielen lieben Dank an Euch beide für Eure schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Hm, ich persönlich würde tatsächlich auf längere Sicht einen Tourenrucksack und einen für die Arbeit holen.
Für normale Touren reichen eigentlich 10l, aber für die Arbeit würde es mich wahnsinnig machen, weil ich dann doch noch eventuell Kapazitäten für Einkäufe haben möchte.
Dann wäre noch die Frage, ob du schon Richtung Rückenprotektor denken willst, oder ob das für dich keine Rolle spielt. Wobei ich persönlich lieber ohne integrierten fahre, bin ich bei keinem getesteten Rucksack klargekommen. Seperat funktioniert sehr viel besser bei mir.

Vaude ist noch eine Marke, die wirklich gute Rucksäcke herstellt, btw., mag ich besonders aufgrund deren Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Hm, ich persönlich würde tatsächlich auf längere Sicht einen Tourenrucksack und einen für die Arbeit holen.
> Für normale Touren reichen eigentlich 10l, aber für die Arbeit würde es mich wahnsinnig machen, weil ich dann doch noch eventuell Kapazitäten für Einkäufe haben möchte.
> 
> Vaude ist noch eine Marke, die wirklich gute Rucksäcke herstellt, btw., mag ich besonders aufgrund deren Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken.



So halte ich es auch so, schon alleine weil ich zu faul bin, solche Sachen wie Duschgel, Haarbürste, Schloss etc. immer umzupacken.
Ich persönlich bin von Vaude zu Osprey umgestiegen, die Qualität ist dort m.M. besser. 10l wäre für mich zwar auch für Touren zu klein, aber für die Arbeit sind 18l Minimum. Im Frühjahr, wenn man morgens noch ziemlich viele Klamotten braucht, müssen die ja nachmittags ja irgendwie im Rucksack Platz haben.

Apropos Nachhaltigkeit bei Vaude: Ich habe mal nachgefragt, ob man die ausgeleierten Schlaufen für die Trinkblase oder die Gurthalter erneuern kann, darauf hab ich nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen. Fand ich ziemlich schwach für eine Firma, die sich das gar so auf die Fahnen schreibt und damit Werbung macht.

Bei dem verlinkten Rucksack stehen keine Maße drauf oder das Gewicht. Es sieht so aus, als wäre der Rucksack nach hinten ziemlich ausladend, was ich mir unbequem auf Dauer vorstelle. Aber wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## mtbbee (25. März 2019)

kommt auf Deine Rückenlänge an, wenn Du nicht ganz so groß bist würde ich was mit kurzer Rückenlänge empfehlen. Schaue mal beim Stadler der hat wieder ganz gute Angebote, Beispiel: https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Nach-Marken/Deuter/Deuter-Bike-I-18-SL-MTB-Rucksack.html

Osprey ist bei mir mein Tagesrucksack für Biketouren, Evoc Alp X, Deuter für Allerlei ... Hat aber nicht viel zu sagen, muß passen und taugen, ist wie bei Sätteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

Bei den Deuter-Modellen komme ich z.B. mit en SL-Varianten (Damenvariante ) nicht klar. Bin nicht gerade breitschultrig, aber die Träger der SL Rucksäcke sind anders an den Rucksack angesetzt und um einiges schmaler. Mich haben die Träger bei entsprechender Tourenbeladung auf Dauer echt genervt, weil sie einschnitten und bei mir extrem auf den Schlüsselbeinen auflagen. Die "normale" Variante sitzt bei mir besser.

Ist aber, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bei jedem anders und Du musst für Dich den richtig passenden Rucksack finden.

Werfe mal noch den Transalpin 24 von Deuter in die Diskussion - habe ich auch als Arbeits- und manchmal als Tourenrucksack im Einsatz. Er hat zwar schon wieder mächtig viel Volumen, aber es passt auch alles Nötige vernünftig rein.


----------



## Talena (26. März 2019)

Ok Mädels!! Echt super vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips und Empfehlungen bzw. Hinweise. 
Ein Rucksack ist nicht gleich ein Rucksack wie ich gerade lerne. 
Werde mir mal die Marken und Modelle rausschreiben und genauer anschauen. 
Gibt es denn bestimmte Online-Shops für BikerInnen wo man relativ gute Angebote bekommen kann? (Auch was zum Beispiel Bekleidung angeht usw)?


----------



## Fasani (26. März 2019)

hach ja, mein Thema....
Ich hab aufgegeben. Ich habe alle möglichen Modelle durch, hatte sie gefühlt alle auf dem Rücken, bin damit durch Fachgeschäfte gehüpft und gehüpft. Ende vom Lied: ich fahre mit meinem Trekking-Rad und Satteltaschen zur Arbeit, steig' dann zuhause aufs MTB um und auf meine Hüfttasche von Deuter.
Modell weiß ich grad nicht, ist diese große, wo auch ne Trinkblase reinpasst.
Das ist zwar was komplizierter und auch teurer (man braucht ja ein zweites Fahrrad ;-) ), aber ich bin zufrieden. Nix drückt, nix schneidet ein und ich fühl mich auf den trails deutlich wohler als mit Rucksack.


----------



## Perlenkette (26. März 2019)

Ich bin mit 15 bzw. 18l unterwegs. 10l wären mir zu knapp und ich mag es nicht, wenn Rucksäcke prall und vollgestopft sind; dann werden sie unbequem. Ich fahre den Jack Wolfskin Moab Jam (18l); ein Zufallskauf aus dem Sportgeschäft.

Der Vorteil beim Kauf eines Markenrucksacks ist, dass Du Ersatzteile bekommst. Ich habe grade neue Schnallen bekommen (obwohl der RS genau 4 Jahre alt ist).

Passende Größe, Tragekomfort & Passform, Aufteilung usw.  kannst Du am besten mal live in einem Geschäft testen; da ist die Online-Bestellmentalität   nicht optimal. Von Deuter gibt es Modelle mit Laptopfach; ob diese zum Biken geeignet sind oder durch das Polsterfach zu sperrig werden, könnte man auf diesem Weg auch herausfinden. Ich finde, Rücksäcke sind die neuen Handtaschen- es gibt so wunderschöne Modelle und man kann nie genug haben!

(gestern geschrieben - senden vergessen; mittlerweile gibt es ja viel Inspiration )


----------



## Talena (26. März 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> hach ja, mein Thema....
> Ich hab aufgegeben. Ich habe alle möglichen Modelle durch, hatte sie gefühlt alle auf dem Rücken, bin damit durch Fachgeschäfte gehüpft und gehüpft.


Ach herje, das is ja blöde  Aber wenigstens hast Du trotzdem eine Lösung gefunden. 


Ich hoffe, dass ich was geeignetes, finde mal sehen. Würde auch lieber in den Geschäften erstmal kucken und fühlen und probieren...  
Vielleicht schau ich später gleich mal neben an in den Sport Förg (wir haben hier in Augsburg so einen großen OUTLET)
und eventuell hab ich da sogar Glück und find was passendes. 
Wäre schon praktisch weil ich am WE gleich vorhabe eine "kleine" Tour nach Schloss Kaltenberg zu machen, ich bin gespannt ob das mein Hintern überhaupt mitmacht, bin den MTB Sattel ja noch überhaupt nicht gewohnt haha 
Vielleicht kauf ich mir da gleich so ne Radhose mit Sitzpolster


----------



## Perlenkette (26. März 2019)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre bei wohnst Du doch sogar in unmittelbarer Nähe von Deuter !!!!!!!

Edit: Wenn Du eine Basis-Grundausstattung brauchst und eh´mal Richtung Süden unterwegs bist; lohnt sich ein Besuch bei Vaude. Ich habe (dort) gute Erfahrung mit dem Service gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talena (26. März 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre bei wohnst Du doch sogar in unmittelbarer Nähe von Deuter !!!!!!!



TATSACHE  Der Sitz von Deuter ist halt in Gersthofen gleich um die Ecke!!! Wie witzig


----------



## Perlenkette (26. März 2019)

#Urlaubserinnerungen


----------

